# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Checkout my AMVs

## IZ

I just recently put up on the youtube website, a couple of AMVs that I made during my younger years. Back then internet was slow, and just rediscover these vids while looking through my stuff. I think I had somewhat of a talent to put stuff up together like these vids. Here's the link: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/IZ1111

There's been good ratings on some but not enough or none for the others, If you like animation like DBZ or Cowboy Bebop. Watch them all, let me know what you think. I'm still finding more hidden in my older files. I'll put some more up later. Thanks guys.

----------


## Snooze

i dont wach any of those animes but pretty nice work anyway!

----------

